# TIP extension delays



## kalman_rettenthetetlen (14 d ago)

Hello everyone,

Happy New Year! Does anyone have experience with the TIP extension process?

I arrived to Mexico by car with a 1 year residente temporal visa. On the border I was given a 30 day FMM along with a 30 day TIP.

I was told to apply for TIP extension within the 30 day window with my residente temporal card - which I did. I filled out the form I was given titled "Aviso de renovación o canje de condición de estancia,a efectivo de no se haga efectiva la garantía constituida por la importación temporal de vehículos" and walked into the SAT office in CDMX where the form was stamped and taken away from me by a lady. I was advised to wait 15-20 business days to get my permit. This was back in October and I still don't have it. Each time they say on the phone that my paperwork is pending immigration status verification with INM. I haven't been able to use my car for several months now.

Does anyone know what I can expect or when this may be resolved? Also, what happens if I drive without a valid TIP? I did everything right but everything now seems to be out of my control. Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You keep the TIP you got for 30 days at the border and never get a "new" one. You are able to drive and when you get to the border to turn in that TIP with the new forms you reciever from SAT after the 1 year RT card has expired and you do the same process when you renew for 3 more years - 4 years in total - and are turning in your original TIP and the 2 stamped forms from SAT you will get your original deposit back. If you failed to go to SAT and get those 2 forms when turning in your TIP at the border in 4 years you do not get your deposit back.


----------



## kalman_rettenthetetlen (14 d ago)

AlanMexicali said:


> You keep the TIP you got for 30 days at the border and never get a "new" one. You are able to drive and when you get to the border to turn in that TIP with the new forms you reciever from SAT after the 1 year RT card has expired and you do the same process when you renew for 3 more years - 4 years in total - and are turning in your original TIP and the 2 stamped forms from SAT you will get your original deposit back. If you failed to go to SAT and get those 2 forms when turning in your TIP at the border in 4 years you do not get your deposit back.


Thanks @AlanMexicali 

Why folks at SAT say I have to wait and cannot drive? Even spoke with someone at Aduanas Guadalajara and she said the same thing. When I said "new" permit I meant a the same permit with a revised expiry date to match my RT expiry date.

As for the deposit, Banjercito confirmed that the deposit had been taken away. I imagine once SAT is done with this process I'd need to start a trámite with Banjercito to get the money back? Here's what they said:

Le informamos que el depósito en garantía del permiso xxxxx del importador la xxxxx, fue transferido a la TESOFE el 25/10/2022, de conformidad con la Regla 4.2.7 de Carácter General de Comercio Exterior, debido a que no se registró el retorno del vehículo dentro del plazo de vigencia autorizado inicialmente en el permiso de importación temporal, basándose en la condición de estancia autorizada por el instituto Nacional de Migración al momento de tramitar el permiso.

I got my expired TIP and the form SAT stamped, would it be ok to drive like this then? If you could point me to an official source that describes this that would be appreciated. Would be nice to have a printout for the cops not liking my expired TIP.

Many thanks for the replies.


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

I believe this document (if still valid), will keep you out of trouble. I would print it and carry it with you, it is what the Acapulco Aduana gave me when I spoke to them about this, and is what I show police when they question my expired TIP. ps I never received updated TIP documentation, I have my original 30 day TIP paperwork that expired while completing my residency process, I show the cops my valid temp residency card and if they ask I then show them the original expired TIP paperwork. If they question it I then show them this document.

Section 4.2.7 (page 19) in particular is what you are focusing on. I have attached the PDF and the link where I found the document.

"En caso de que el residente temporal y el residente temporal estudiante renueve su estancia en territorio nacional, la vigencia del Permiso de importación temporal del vehículo se acreditará con el documento oficial que emita la autoridad migratoria, sin que se requiera autorización de las autoridades aduaneras"



https://www.dof.gob.mx/nota_detalle.php?codigo=5574225&fecha=03/10/2019&print=true


----------



## kalman_rettenthetetlen (14 d ago)

WileyRTW said:


> I believe this document (if still valid), will keep you out of trouble. I would print it and carry it with you, it is what the Acapulco Aduana gave me when I spoke to them about this, and is what I show police when they question my expired TIP. ps I never received updated TIP documentation, I have my original 30 day TIP paperwork that expired while completing my residency process, I show the cops my valid temp residency card and if they ask I then show them the original expired TIP paperwork. If they question it I then show them this document.
> 
> Section 4.2.7 (page 19) in particular is what you are focusing on. I have attached the PDF and the link where I found the document.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to attach this PDF. Amazing how many different things I heard people say at Aduanas / SAT / Banjercito over the last couple of months. Someone even said I could end up in jail if I drove the car like this, not something I would want to risk.

I got the following documents:

The 30 day expired TIP print off from PDF (the original was taken away by SAT along with my receipt)
Above mentioned extension request form stamped by SAT (stamped before the TIP expiry date), this is also a photocopy, original is with SAT
My RT card and passport
Will print out the above PDF pages 19/20 for further proof (thank you for this)

Do you think this will suffice?

My last question (for now) is regarding getting back the $400 deposit when leaving the country. I plan to drive out in May. When I enquired with Banjercito they mentioned my deposit was taken - see a few replies above. Is there anything I need to do / process to follow? What can I expect at Banjercito in this case when leaving Mexico.

Thank you!!


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

1st, I am not convinced the document will absolutely keep you out of trouble, my Spanish is ok but not great so when I translate I am not convinced it says what the Aduana implied. But it has satisfied the officers at various checkpoints at least 5 times over the past year, and other checkpoints have never questioned me when I showed them the Residency card and expired TIP paperwork....so perhaps it is exactly what we need.

Your documents are good, I myself do not have the "Above mentioned extension request form stamped by SAT (stamped before the TIP expiry date), this is also a photocopy, original is with SAT", I have only showed my RT Card, expired TIP Papers, and the PDF printout I supplied you...so my opinion is you are good with that....but of course there is so much confusion with this process I cannot say for sure. I have made the drive from Guerrero to Nogales Az several times, and travel all over Mexico so either I am lucky or this document will keep us out of trouble.


Acapulco Aduana told me SAT and Aduana offices split up about 2 years ago, so no one knows who does what anymore, thus all the confusion. I was given the run around by everyone, INM couldn't tell me the next step when they gave me my RT card, we went to Aduana at our local airport in Guerrero who wouldn't help but sent us to the Banjercito in Lazaro Cardenas, a completely different state....we knew this was wrong but went anyway. They told me they couldn't help and I had to go back to Nogales, which I also knew was incorrect. After searching Facebook e took a 4 hour drive to Acapulco to speak with Aduana there, who finally helped me....but the extension docs you mention were never mailed as she indicated they would be.

I posted to facebook only to hear many others are also having issues and even losing deposits....so you should be prepared to accept that you may not get it back in the end. I hope you report back to this thread when you try and cancel the TIP so we know how it goes for you. Good Luck!


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

Also, I (respectfully) disagree with a portion of Alans comment as I do not believe that you need to return to the border as a resident. I believe that only applies to foreigners with an FMM and 180 day TIP, who would need to go to a Banjericto at the border to cancel the TIP.

Residents need to go to their local SAT/Aduana to extend the TIP in the same fashion you did when you obtained your RT originally....so when your RT is going to expire after the 1st year you return to SAT/Aduana to inform them of your extended RT...possibly to get a new stamped document. Of course mine doesn't expire for another 2 months so I am not entirely positive of this.


----------



## kalman_rettenthetetlen (14 d ago)

WileyRTW said:


> 1st, I am not convinced the document will absolutely keep you out of trouble, my Spanish is ok but not great so when I translate I am not convinced it says what the Aduana implied. But it has satisfied the officers at various checkpoints at least 5 times over the past year, and other checkpoints have never questioned me when I showed them the Residency card and expired TIP paperwork....so perhaps it is exactly what we need.
> 
> Your documents are good, I myself do not have the "Above mentioned extension request form stamped by SAT (stamped before the TIP expiry date), this is also a photocopy, original is with SAT", I have only showed my RT Card, expired TIP Papers, and the PDF printout I supplied you...so my opinion is you are good with that....but of course there is so much confusion with this process I cannot say for sure. I have made the drive from Guerrero to Nogales Az several times, and travel all over Mexico so either I am lucky or this document will keep us out of trouble.
> 
> ...


Wow. And I thought I was having a though time with this.

So what happened when you left through Nogales? Did Banjercito accept your expired TIP and return your deposit?

Not sure if I'll stay and extend again, might drive out, sell my car then come back and buy a Mexican car, haven't decided yet.

Will definitely post updates. Many thanks!


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

kalman_rettenthetetlen said:


> Wow. And I thought I was having a though time with this.
> 
> So what happened when you left through Nogales? Did Banjercito accept your expired TIP and return your deposit?
> 
> ...


Mine were quick trips so I did not stop in with Banjercito, just drove into the US, and back into Mexico a few days later. I have my original TIP and have never tried to cancel it.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

kalman_rettenthetetlen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happy New Year! Does anyone have experience with the TIP extension process?
> 
> ...


I can only comment concerning your entry into MX and the reply you received via telconversation. Am I correct you filled out an FMM form when you entered MX. If so, and the form did not designate you entering MX as a RT the system will show you as leaving MX with an RT and returning as a "tourist" This may be the reason you were told the delay for your TIP extension was because INM was determining your status.


----------



## kalman_rettenthetetlen (14 d ago)

Firstlast said:


> I can only comment concerning your entry into MX and the reply you received via telconversation. Am I correct you filled out an FMM form when you entered MX. If so, and the form did not designate you entering MX as a RT the system will show you as leaving MX with an RT and returning as a "tourist" This may be the reason you were told the delay for your TIP extension was because INM was determining your status.


Right, I really don't see how cops could check the status (eg. Immigration status check pending vs approved with SAT) at a checkpoint unless there's a system in place for them to look it up which I highly doubt.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

kalman_rettenthetetlen said:


> Right, I really don't see how cops could check the status (eg. Immigration status check pending vs approved with SAT) at a checkpoint unless there's a system in place for them to look it up which I highly doubt.


They don't care if you notified SAT/Banjercito. They check the TIP sticker and your legal INM immigration document only. As pointed out the stamped SAT form only saves your original $300.00 to $500.00 USD. deposit when you turn in your original TIP. These forms are not TIP extensions. They are deposit return documents. The TIP is valid as long as your immigration status is valid -temporary resident- until you become a Residente Permanente.


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

I agree with this, I keep saying extend TIP, but Allen is correct, I only mean in order to retain the deposit portion, you are valid as longs as your temp residency is.


----------

